# pourchasser



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Hablando de los razonamientos lógicos tomados de la realidad e inadaptados a esa construcción artística  que es un film, y que mi autor* llama « parcequ’ismes », dice:


> Il y a une certaine timidité – comme si c’était un aveu de bêtise ? – à écrire : « je vois cela et j’entends cela », sans chercher de liaison logique… Ici, encore, le haïku japonais, qui pourchasse les « parce que », est une école d’observation.


Teniendo en cuenta que en una de sus acepciones el TLFI dice de pourchasser (el subrayado es mío):


> *2.* _Au fig._ [Le compl. d'obj. désigne gén. une manifestation de l'esprit hum.] Chercher avec soin et opiniâtreté à *supprimer* (une chose condamnable, nuisible ou considérée comme telle).


Me pregunto si podría traducirse que 'el haikú japonés *huye de*…', no que los persigue.

(A mí me parece evidente, pero…).

* Michel Chion, _Le Son._


----------



## jprr

Salut.
pourchasser
"Perseguir", non;  plutôt "acometer", mais ça semble un peu exagéré.

rechazar? repudiar? no aceptar? rehuir si querés...


----------



## swift

Yo lo veo más como _combatir_. Fijate en el detalle de que lo que se busca activamente es eliminar algo que se considera perjudicial o censurable. Con _huir_ se da a entender que se _evita_ algo, no que uno se emplea con empecinamiento en hacer desaparecer ese algo que estorba. Este verbo tiene un fuerte semantismo de proactividad, que se perdería por completo con _huir_ o _repudiar_ (que es algo pasivo).
Editado para incluir _repudiar_. No había visto a J-P.


----------



## totor

La verdad, tienen razón.

Lo que pasa es que la primera idea que se me viene a la cabeza con 'pourchasser' es perseguir algo


> avec ardeur, acharnement


que uno quiere poseer fervorosamente, no como algo que uno combate proactivamente, de ahí que en este caso se me ocurriera 'escapar' o 'huir' de ese algo.

Veré qué pongo.

Después les cuento .


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¿Y  qué os parece "arremeter"?


----------



## totor

Mmmm…

Me parece demasiado proactiva.

Incluso 'acometer' lo es, y también me


jprr said:


> semble  un peu exagéré.


Creo que me voy a decantar por algo un poco más suave, del tipo


jprr said:


> rechazar? repudiar? no aceptar? *rehuir* si querés...


… que al final es prácticamente lo mismo que


totor said:


> *huye de*…


No olvidemos que está hablando de los haikús japoneses, no de Star Wars .


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:



totor said:


> Creo que me voy a decantar por algo un poco más suave


Pourchasser NO es suave.
Un ejemplo: Pendant le 3ième Reich les nazis ont pourchassé les juifs dans toute l'Europe.
=> No se han conformado con huir de ellos o rehuirlos... han ido en su caza.
En pourchasser hay chasser, convendría no olvidarlo.
De acuerdo con el análisis de swift salvo por una cosa: 


swift said:


> (que es algo pasivo)


Huir, para mí, no es pasivo, solo que no se tiene la iniciativa.

En el caso de los haikus (preciso que no sé nada de ellos a parte de haber leído algunos sin comprenderlos siempre), imagino que los entendidos, los "consagrados", los especialistas irán en la búsqueda de los haikus no conformes a los canones de su arte y los banearán de cualquier publicación, los desacreditarán en sus críticas e intentarán por todos los medios arruinar la reputación de los autores en revistas/comunicados/coloquios especializados.


----------



## totor

Tampoco estamos hablando de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Madame…


----------



## swift

Madame Barberin said:


> Huir, para mí, no es pasivo, solo que no se tiene la iniciativa.


Me refería a repudiar.


----------



## totor

Madame Barberin said:


> imagino que los entendidos, los "consagrados", los especialistas irán en la búsqueda de los haikus no conformes a los canones de su arte y los banearán de cualquier publicación, los desacreditarán en sus críticas e intentarán por todos los medios arruinar la reputación de los autores en revistas/comunicados/coloquios especializados.


¿Y eso solo porque dice pourchasser?

No creo que hacer algo 'avec soin et opiniâtreté' sea equivalente a declarar la guerra sin cuartel hasta las últimas consecuencias.


----------



## Madame Barberin

totor said:


> ¿Y eso solo porque dice pourchasser?
> 
> No creo que hacer algo 'avec soin et opiniâtreté' sea equivalente a declarar la guerra sin cuartel hasta las últimas consecuencias.


OK, cree usted lo que le da la gana, pero esta citación del diccionario dice bien lo que dice. así que si no cree el diccionario...pero por favor, si cita algo hágalo en su totalidad: *à supprimer (une chose condamnable, nuisible ou considérée comme telle)* =>adelante con su contrasentido.

Me retiro de la discusión


----------



## totor

Solo para que conste, en todo hay matices, y decididamente, que yo sepa, *pourchasser no es sinónimo de détruire*.


----------



## swift

Yo ya me perdí. El fragmento que planteó Víctor dice «pourchasse les “parce que”». No veo de dónde salió lo de proscribir (que no *banear) los haikus no conformes a los cánones (con tilde, porque es palabra esdrújula).


----------



## totor

Ni tampoco esa posición tan fundamentalista…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Como decimos por aquí, creo que _nos estamos yendo de mambo_.
A mi modo de ver, lo que está en juego es la idea de _lutter contre_, en el sentido de: "...el haiku japonés, que _es enemigo de _los porqué..." o algo por el estilo. Por supuesto, "acometer", "arremeter", "combatir", etc., son opciones perfectamente válidas.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> el haiku japonés, que _es enemigo de _los porqué


Ah, sí, esta me gustó.


----------



## Paquita

Después de leer y volver a leer varias veces el texto concernido, estoy convencida de que pourchasser tiene  el sentido de


> *2.* *Au fig.* [Le compl. d'obj. désigne gén. une manifestation de l'esprit hum.] Chercher avec soin et opiniâtreté à supprimer (une chose condamnable, nuisible ou considérée comme telle). _Pourchasser la paresse, la contrebande._*Pourchasser les fautes dans un texte* POURCHASSER : Définition de POURCHASSER


 de la misma forma que, como lo subrayó Madame Barberin*, los nazis "pourchassaient" a los judíos para eliminarlos. Porque de esto se trata, de eliminar los porque (y otras cosas) de los haikus.
Creo además que no se trata de "los" haikus en esta frase sino de uno, el que le sirve de ejemplo a tu autor en una parte anterior del texto
Le son - 3e éd.
El lector puede "oir" y "ver" al mismo tiempo el salto de la rana y el ruido del agua movida sin que se establezca relación de causalidad entre los dos; eliminar el por qué se oye el ruido (porque salta la rana) da fuerza poética al verso.

el haiku traducido al español:
El Rincón del Haiku

Con esta interpretación creo que eliminar (y por qué no banear) es el sentido de "pourchasser".
En todo caso, no es huir..., no hay miedo sino voluntad.

*Pero por supuesto no se trata de:


> proscribir (que no *banear) los haikus no conformes a los cánones


, nada de banear los haikus sino de banear algo en ellos.

Por otra parte, traduciría _parce que_ por _porque_... sin tilde.


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> traduciría _parce que_ por _porque_... sin tilde


Coincidimos, Paquita.

Sin tilde en 'porque'… pero con tilde en 'sí': 'el haikú japonés, que es enemigo de los ‘porque sí’'.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> ‘porque sí’'.


¿por qué *"sí"*?
Tu "parce que" es sencillamente la conjunción que introduce una proposición de causa: tomo una paraguas para salir _porque_ llueve, como _porque_ tengo hambre, preguntas en el foro _porque_ tienes dudas... es decir que le haikú te da los hechos "brutos" sin establecer relación entre ellos, nada más.
En este haikú, el agua no hace un ruido porque la rana ha saltado, sino que hace ruido, y punto. Los dos hechos, el salto de la rana y el ruido te están referidos "brutos" sin correlación lógica.

Lo mismo en tu film, si no se oye un ruido no es porque sea inaudible, si no se ve un monstruo no es porquela noche esté oscura sino porque el cineasta no quiso ponerlos.


----------



## totor

Por una cuestión musical, Paquita, no por otra cosa.

De no ser así, tendría que cambiar la formulación y poner, por ejemplo: 'el haikú japonés, que es enemigo de las razones', o 'de las causas', porque no me suena en absoluto 'el haikú japonés, que es enemigo de los porque'.

Creo que tienes razón, Paquita, y eso me obligará a cambiar el subtitulado, que en el original se llama _« Parcequ’ismes »_ y que yo había traducido por  _Los ‘porque sí’_.

Tendré que poner un neologismo, algo así como 'Porqueísmos' .

Después de todo, en inglés tradujeron 'becauseitudes' .


----------



## Paquita

No solo _porqueísmo_ me parece una buena traducción sino que la veo como la única posible en tu contexto.
Si el subtítulo contiene "porque", si el texto aclara lo que llaman "porqueísmo", no creo que haya problema en traducir literalmente, el neologismo por un neologismo y la conjunción por su equivalente. Lo que está claro en francés debería estarlo en español. No veo motivo para poner "causas" o cualquier otro sustantivo.
Eso sí, _es enemigo de_ no me parece equivaler a _pourchasse_. Preferiría _banea _o_ elimina_. Pero como ya te lo dije cien veces, no soy traductora...


----------



## swift

Paquita said:


> Preferiría _*banea* _o_ elimina_.


¿Banea?  Esa no es una palabra del idioma español; es solamente usada en jerga cibernética, en foros y sitios semejantes. _Proscribir_ o _prohibir _son los verbos castizos equivalentes.

En cuanto a _combatir_, cito del DLE —y subrayo—:


> 3. tr. Atacar, *reprimir*, refrenar *un mal o un daño*, *oponerse a su difusión*. Combatir una epidemia, el absentismo, el terrorismo.


----------



## Paquita

Veo que he interpretado mal el asterisco de tu post, Swift:





swift said:


> No veo de dónde salió lo de proscribir (que no *banear) los haikus no conformes a los cánones


 creyendo que preferías proscribir, en vez de entender que...  proscribías "banear" 

(la próxima vez, por favor, sé más explícito. Lo vi en otro mensaje de un nativo, y lo repetí como un papagayo)


----------



## swift

Paquita:

Puse un asterisco que indica que es una incorrección. Es la notación usual en lingüística. Y cuestionaba la idea de “proscribir los haikus no conformes a los cánones”, que es lo que daba a entender el señor Barberin. Lamento que no se haya entendido bien, a pesar de que parecía claro por la parte que dice “no veo de dónde salió”.


----------



## Paquita

Perdona que no conozca 





> la notación usual en lingüística


...

Solo sé utilizar: banea  o banea
menos oficial pero más claro para mis pocas neuronas.

Lo demás, sí que lo había entendido bien.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Bien observado y corregido lo de la tilde. Son los _porque_. 
Ahora bien, creo que la idea general -que hemos ido expresando con diferentes matices- se mantiene: el haiku combate, es enemigo de, elimina dichos _porque_.
No diría _porque sí_: eso cambiaría el sentido.


----------



## totor

Muy claro todo, que en en líneas generales comparto y acepto.


----------

